# What's the best bike case/suitcase?



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I have a new 62 cm Trek 5200 which I am taking to Europe along with an old Rocky Mountain aluminum bike. The Rocky has been around the world and seems indestructable; I often send it through the airlines in nothing more than a heavy plastic bag. I've had to true the rear wheel a couple of times over the years, but overall no problems. Concerning my new Trek bike, however, well I'm paranoid. I want a hard shell case that will have to be large to protect it. At the same time, too large a case could present problems with trains, locker rooms in stations, postage rates, and probably other issues I haven't considered yet. 

So, any one out there purchase a hard shell case for a larger framed road bike (62 cm)? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

